# Stupid TV commercials



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I don't know how many of you have seen the "On Oct 6th, Vote against Kids"
Tv commercials here in Ontario, sponsored by the ETFO (Elementary Teachers
Federation of Ontario)..but these have to be the stupidest and confusing
commercials I have ever seen.

First of all, the kids are depicted doing rebellious things and the announcer
goes on to propose what this kid will be doing in the future and there
is no real message.

http://watikalemon.com/canadianlemon/2011/09/02/etfo-vote-against-effective-advertising/


Oct 6th is the Ontario elections day..so if you don't know what the real
message is behind it all, are you going to the polls and looking for a sign or clue on the ballot sheet to tell you to "vote against Kids"?.

Even if it is a indirect attack ad against Hudak, the message is not getting across, IMO. 
Just goes to show how stupid as a society are we becoming when it comes
to media influence.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

I completely agree - these are beyond all doubt the stupidest commercials I've ever seen - it doesn't speak too highly of the intelligence of the ETFO official who approved them, does it.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

They got you to listen though! So they worked. There are going to be more commercials to explain in a few weeks. If you went to their site you'd have saw that.

So then you'll get it and I'd say they worked, I ignore most commercials but was ready to vote against kids!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

jamesbe said:


> They got you to listen though! So they worked. There are going to be more commercials to explain in a few weeks. If you went to their site you'd have saw that.


I suppose that is true. They are running them so often on the major networks that I was annoyed with them. Googled to find out what this ETFO was about. 



> So then you'll get it and I'd say they worked, I ignore most commercials but was ready to vote against kids!


Well that can be a subliminal brainwashing attempt before the election.

There are other attack ads surfacing by other organizations against Hudak, that make more sense, at least those are more direct and try to present their POV.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

If you have to explain the joke...

These ads are so facetious. Thanks for reminding why I loathe watching TV.

A 30 minute show will have 8-10 minutes of advertising, a 60 minute show will have 16-20 minutes of advertising. If you watch 2 hours of television a night, you're consuming 40 minutes of repetitive advertising. Yes, this is how they brainwash people. No thanks!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Yes, we are inundated with subliminal advertising these days. One of the
obvious ones is the AXE deodorant commercial, where girls fight over the
guy wearing it. I'm thinking...maybe that's what I need to get to walk down
the sidewalk and have women throw themselves at me.

However, that one is more obvious, just like some of the others they show.
but the ad "Vote against Kids" is more devious than the "Taxman" ads
or the previous one they showed Hudak sitting with his cronies at a table
and throwing bits of paper around and yelling "cut! cut!cut!

Now McGuinty is running his own ad..standing in a pristine white background
like he just came down from heaven and telling us, doing things his way
makes him unpopular, but it's for the good of the province...and then
they flash quick examples of things he has achieved..but they don't
mention the unpopular HST.


----------



## MrPolarZero (Aug 13, 2011)

That's the power of the media. The only problem, most of the time they are very misleading.


----------

